

Ask HN: What is :(){ :|:& };:? - joakin

Hi,<p>I just saw this in a wallpaper saying "beautiful destruction" and got my curiosity.<p>:(){ :|:&#38; };:<p>I dont know what it is and search engines tells me nothing about it.<p>Can anybody enlighten me please?
======
valverde
Take a look here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb#Examples>

